# Help for my 1987 QSW...



## Rah253 (Nov 20, 2004)

Hello all, i need some help/hint to get my QSW back on the road. I have had the car for 5 years now and used it daily for well over 3 years. To make a long story short, the clutch started slipping on it and i decided to replace it. Thanks to the generosity of my friend, he allowed me to use his shop and his lift to do so. me and my son were not able to finish (come to find out the sub frame needed to be dropped for the transmission to come down) and due to work and a shattered knee, i was not able to finish it. 

It was towed back to my house and now i want to get it back on the road. Thankfully, my friend was able to put the new clutch and transmission back in place for me before that. Here are my questions for the QSW gear heads:

1) The shifter link (i think that's what it's called) that goes from the transmission to the shifter underneath the car was not put back in. Does anyone had the experience on that or knows how to put it back together? and please tell me i do not have to drop the transmission again...

2)Does the negative wire for the battery is bolted to the transmission?

3)My loving family bought me some accessories to put in/on the car when it's back on the road, and i was wondering if anyone had experience with install and wiring of Hella fogs for the front bumper?

Thank you in advance for any help you can provide. I will start posting pictures when i start and of all the progress:thumbup:


----------



## Rah253 (Nov 20, 2004)

Bump anyone?:thumbup:


----------

